# splayed legs in pigeons



## roma923 (Aug 22, 2009)

I have recently inherited a few pigeons and there babies one has splayed legs it is around one month old. Can I fix this ? and how?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

roma...it would help if you would post a picture.


----------



## roma923 (Aug 22, 2009)

*pigeons*

ty I just posted 2 pictures Ty for the suggestion .


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Look this information over...I don't think it's too late.
You will need to bring the baby inside and offer supportive care. Please gently clean the poop off his bottom and clean his feet too. Babies get splay leg from not having any traction while in the nest. That's why it's important to supply nesting material for you birds. it also gives them something to do.

http://pij-n-angels.forumotion.net/...treatment-f11/correcting-splayed-legs-t22.htm


----------



## roma923 (Aug 22, 2009)

TY so much Charis. Since becoming an owner of pigeons ( I have had no previous experience with birds) I have no Idea what I am doing and am very fearful I am harming them more then helping.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

You'll learn. Don't be afraid to ask questions.


----------



## Mader631 (Sep 7, 2008)

I used cloth Athletic Tape, Taped my Birds legs together, were they are supose to be & it worked!!!!!!! I only had it on for like 4 Days, but it was pretty young.....


----------

